# Stupid People Contest...



## MarkBoston (Aug 28, 2003)

_Our first contestant..._

*NBA player faces federal gun charges

By Wayne Loewe, Court TV 
WASHINGTON, D.C. (Court TV) - NBA free agent Rodney White and two others were arrested on weapons charges early Sunday after a uniformed Secret Service officer allegedly saw them randomly shooting in the air.

White, 24, of Denver, Anthony Butler, Jr., 21, of Detroit and Kyle Doman, 25, of Bowie, Md., each was charged with one felony count of carrying a pistol without a license. 
The charges is punishable by up to five years in prison. 
The three appeared in court Monday and were ordered held without bond pending a preliminary hearing on Thursday, according to Channing Phillips, a spokesman with the U.S. Attorney's Office for the District of Columbia. 
Police pulled the sports utility vehicle in the northwest section of the city and found an unspecified number of guns and a knife. 
White averaged 7.5 points and 2.3 rebounds with the Nuggets last season, his second year in Denver. He also played one season in Detroit.*

_Our second contestant...
_
*Wizards' Arenas suspended for season opener

By Wayne Loewe, Court TV

WASHINGTON, D.C. (Court TV) - Washington Wizards guard Gilbert Arenas has been suspended for the season opener for pleading no contest to a misdemeanor charge of failing to maintain proper registration of a weapon while living in California in 2003.

Arenas, 22, who signed a six-year, $65 million contract with the Wizards in August 2003, said in a statement posted on the team's web site that he had maintained the needed registration in Arizona, but failed to do so while living in California. Arenas formerly played for the Golden State Warriors.

Arenas averaged 19.6 points a game in his first season with Washington and will miss the team's Nov. 3 regular-season opener against the Memphis Grizzlies.

"It was an oversight on my part," Arenas said in the statement. "I have dealt with the situation and I'm moving forward."

Wizards President of Basketball Operations Ernie Grunfeld said the team was aware of the issue before signing Arenas.

"Gilbert realizes the situation, has dealt with the issue and is anxious to put it behind him," he said.*

_Our third and final contestant for the night...
_
*Man Charged with Selling Old Hawaiian Skull

LOS ANGELES (Reuters) - A Southern California man who sold the skull of a Hawaiian woman from the 18th century to undercover agents on eBay was charged on Wednesday with a federal crime.

Jerry David Hasson advertised the skull on the Internet auction service eBay as that of a "200-year-old warrior" who died on Maui in the 1790s, prosecutors said, and sold it in February to an undercover agent with the Bureau of Indian Affairs.

An analysis showed that the skull belonged to a woman who lived on the Hawaiian islands sometime before 1778 and was about 50 years old when she died, said Thom Mrozek, a spokesman for the U.S. Attorney's Office in Los Angeles.

Hasson, 55, was charged with violating the U.S. Archeological Resources Protection Act. He faces a maximum penalty of five years in prison and $250,000 fine if convicted.

Mrozek said Hasson claimed on the Internet to have stolen the skull in 1969 from a guarded excavation site on Maui that contained the remains of warriors who fought with or against Hawaii's legendary King Kamehameha I.

After Hasson sent the skull to the federal agent via Federal Express, Mrozek said, it was studied by an expert at the University of Hawaii who found that it belonged to a woman of Polynesian ancestry.*

*On a side note...If I knew I could bid and win an eBay auction for head I would be bidding every night.*


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

I don't know about heads, but there sure are alot of scalps on my Chiefs wall. Mine was on there one time but Sy Sperling helped me put it back on. Thank goodness for Sy.


----------



## FSCPD902 (Sep 28, 2003)

My vote for most stupid will be for the boneheads shooting in the air.--Some Common sense please... :shock:


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

A man who tried to shoot seven puppies was shot himself when one of the dogs put its paw on the revolver's trigger.

Jerry Allen Bradford, 37, was charged with felony animal cruelty, the Escambia County Sheriff's Office said Wednesday. He was being treated at a hospital for a gunshot wound to his wrist.

Come on now, you get shot by a dog? You ggota be dumb...


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

Yeah I agree with SOT on this if you can get shot by your own dog then natural selection must have just missed you!


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

NBA Players at their finest.... I hate to sound stereptypical, but with the NBA and NFL player issues over the past few years, it seems like they're a bunch of punks with a salary.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

I vote for... Globe Reporter Donovan Slack. Oh, wait... &lt;checks list> okay, sorry, not on the list.

The idiot selling a stolen skull on e-bay after admitting it was stolen... thats just dumb. As for the dumbass NBA player firing the gun... in front of a Uniformed Secret Service Agent!?! Come on now, thats some dumb man. Especially in DC where the gun and knife laws are so strict!!


----------

